# Is this the right stuff? (Royal oak/embers/expert grill)



## nursewizzle (Nov 4, 2019)

I know this seems like I shouldn't have to ask but I always seem to get the wrong stuff when I shop. I've read the RO, Home Depot stuff, and Expert Grill are all the same. And that it seems most people prefer it to Kingsford. Is this what I'm looking for? If so I'll pick up a boatload when I go to Cedar Rapids today because there is Home Depot there and that seems to be the cheapest option right now.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 4, 2019)

The red bag is lump, and it will burn hotter then the briquettes. You may have a hard time controlling the temps. The other two should work fine. 

Chris


----------



## tropics (Nov 4, 2019)

I have the Embers and I agree it is good stuff.
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 4, 2019)

All three are good. I personally would prefer the lump out of all of them, but it may depend on your smoker and what you are using it for- i.e. grilling vs smoking. Stock up on all 3 and find out for yourself what you like...


----------



## nursewizzle (Nov 4, 2019)

Crap, I meant this


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 4, 2019)

Royal oak has a couple different ones under the royal oak brand . All Natural like you showed , the bag I have ( orange bag )  says Royal Oak classic . As long as it's  briquets you will be good .  If you notice the store brand bags will have the picture of the ridge briquet on it , and most times will have a made in the USA flag on it some where .


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 4, 2019)

Lump and briquettes are two different animals. Let's discuss briquettes. 

The "Ridge" logo and shape on the front of the bag is the dead giveaway that the briquette is RO Ridge. The second thing to look for is on the back and bottom of the bag. Embers and Expert Grill will say "Made in USA by Royal Oak Enterprises." You've got RO Ridge briquettes. 

The only difference between RO Ridge briquettes in the orange bag, and Embers/Expert Grill in the store brand bags, is the briquette stamp quality, not the raw materials. Embers/Expert Grill are the "seconds" that aren't stamped as perfectly as the orange bag RO Ridge briquettes. The Embers/Expert Grill have more broken and mis-sized briquettes. I've found some briquettes weighing as much as 1.3 oz because the stamp bloused the raw material on the edges instead of cutting it into a clean briquette. 

I've run RO Ridge/Embers/Expert Grill, including another store brand (Winco). They each say "Made in USA by Royal Oak Enterprises" and burn just as long as the orange bag RO Ridge.


----------



## nursewizzle (Nov 4, 2019)

Ok gotcha. The orange bag is the "ridge" I've heard of.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 4, 2019)

I have not been able to find the Royal Oak's  "All Natural" Ridge in California. I suspect it has to do with how the state defines "all natural." 

My understanding is RO uses a vegetable binder for the wood char and limestone/sand. That wouldn't pass "all natural" definition here on the Left Coast.


----------



## nursewizzle (Nov 4, 2019)

Well I picked up two of the 2 packs of Embers at Home Depot for my longer cooks and a 30 pound bag of Royal Oak lump at Walmart for grilling.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 4, 2019)

You got what you need for every chamber temp desired. Happy smoking!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 4, 2019)

I use the expert grill from Walmart I like them. They burn fine for me with no issues.  

Warren


----------

